
Female Computers Mapped the Universe and Brought America to the Moon - smoyer
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-female-computers-mapped-the-universe-and-brought-america-to-the-moon
======
cafard
After the movie Hidden Figures, I'm not sure where the "obscura" comes in.

